# These diyers around here



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a couple pictures I would like for you all to see. This is some of the work around here that the diyers are doing and calling them selfs fixing something. Lol.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Is that the before or after pics?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope that wasn't all in the same house :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You could take a shower while setting on the commode lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Got be my brother-in-laws place:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Was the string on the faucet so he could pull it to turn it on?


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Classic. Lol I so enjoy pics


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Duh, it's green plumbing this way he can wash his hands over the toilet and recycle the gray water. Brilliant:laughing:


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I hope that wasn't all in the same house :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yap it sure was in the same house they are Mexicans that live there about 20 of them . And that's no kidding


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

I will ad some more pictures of a few other jobs we have done around here you guy won't believe some of this crap around here . But I guess that's what happens when you don't have a code in place to help put a stop to some I this stuff people do we don't have to Cary a master Lis or anything all we have to do here is be approved by the water sup you wouldn't believe some of the hacks around this dam town


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone else notice advanced started over as advanced plum

What's up with that?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Anyone else notice advanced started over as advanced plum
> 
> What's up with that?


Frogot his password maybe?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Is that the before or after pics?


Thats funny old school ha ha !!!!!!


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> Anyone else notice advanced started over as advanced plum
> 
> What's up with that?


 yes sir i did there was a issue with the other one i hope thats not a real big deal for anyone only thing that changed was the plum on the end not to hard for people to know this but thanks for the input .


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Got to love the overly painted copper. Have done the scraping the 30 coats off then sanding just to find copper. The whole time saying there is probably brass in the walls about to start leaking lol.


----------

